# USB Mobo Header Connection



## prsings (Oct 31, 2005)

I am new at this. :4-dontkno I have a Dell Dimension 4600 . I recently added a few new drives, and everything is working fine but the Ultra 3.5" Floppy Drive with Built-in 6-in-1 Flash Card Reader, (Item #: ULT31793 on Tiger Direct) The floppy works fine, but it has a USB cable that should be routed to a USB Motherbard Header Connection. The black cord has a 4 pin female connecter, labled: red , 5vDC; white , data- ; green - data+ ; black , grnd. The problem is there are two 4 pin male sockets on my motherboard, one over near the card slots with black plastic around it, the other near the USB rack, with light green plastic. My cable end is not keyed. I tried the wire, it fits both sockets EITHER WAY around. it also slides easily into the external USB slots, again, EITHER WAY UP. Does anyone know which socket and which end the hot goes on or can I test with my multi tester? OR can I plug it into an exterior USB port? (I's an easy routing job, and I have eight of them) and if so, which way up, as related to the tongue that allows only one way with 
regular USB cables? The front USB ports (2), connect to a black socket at the front of the MOBO. Ultra said ask the motherboard maker, but Dell is almost impossible to contact, once out of warantee. Is there a site where I can get a "map" of my motherboard ? I have good pics of the motherboard, if that will help. Should I remove the MOBO & follow the printed curcuits?I can't find a number that matches any of the ones mentioned for a 4600 elsewhere in this forum. 

Wow, browsing is valuable, but this is for exterior ports, I would still rather do it inside the box. If I do use this I will try to test just in case.

"USB STANDARD PORT
To begin this task, I had found this USB Pinout guide by trolling the web. Scroll down to the "USB Pinout" part, which 

shows the looking-into-the-front view of a Type-A USB port or jack, the same type of jacks built into the rear of this 

mobo. This is standard for any Type-A USB port, not just Asus. I've approximated the same diagram, below...

Code: 
---------------
| x x x x | Std. USB 1.1/2.0 Port
| 1 2 3 4 | Port, looking "in"
| | 
| | 
----------------

Pin 1 +5V Red
Pin 2 -Data White
Pin 3 +Data Green
Pin 4 GND Black"


V I also found this V with blue surround V

can I use the 1 2 3 4 for my USB ? If so which is DC in (red)?

------------------
| 6 7 8 9 10 |
| |
| 1 2 3 4 x |
------------------


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome to tsf
check *here*


----------



## prsings (Oct 31, 2005)

I have several socketd available, How do I know what Motherboard I have? this is a Dell Dimension 4600 
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz, 2.4 GHz 
Total Memory 1024 MB
About 3 years old. I can find none of the numbers listed in most motherboard guides. I have a good clear picture I can send if needed.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Down load and run Everast From the link in my sig.


----------



## prsings (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Oldmn, I am no closer to figuring my connection, but I sure learned a lot about my computer & computers in general.


----------



## prsings (Oct 31, 2005)

I am still stuck! Here are a diagram and a photo of my mobo....
2 (blue) 3 (black) & 4 (green) all allow the 4 pin connector.
I now know 3 is for cd-sound card connector. 1 has 2 front panel USB ports attached, it is labeled J9G1. I could do without one of them if neccessary, if I can figure out which ones to pull & replace with the card reader set. That brings me to 4 green) which is next door to USB, lan & firewire connectors (5) Does anyone know what[4 green] TAD connector (J6B1) is for? I figure I could test for 5v+ & 5v- with my multi-tester but the 2 data lines are a mystery. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

see if this helps
http://www.directron.com/directron/installusb.html
post back


----------

